# Win a free Piddle Place



## Piddle Place (Jan 28, 2015)

Okay, we don't know where to post this but here it is. I hope everyone can find it here. 

Win a free piddle place


for entering our contest here on Spoiled Maltese. 

At the suggestions given to us today, to win, you must post the most embarrassing moments or crazy hair day for your furry friend. A photo or just a story! Everyone can vote on their favorite by March 14. And whoever scores the most votes from the community here will win. We can only ship in the United States and Canada (sorry). This will be a $149 value SuperSaver and we will ship for free. 

This will be so fun, the office is smiling just thinking about it. Post begins here !


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I may as well start... here was one of Tyler's most embarrassing moments. The before and after of us finding out that he was a common criminal...a pick pocket.:angry: Two pix show "the act" and "the react." :HistericalSmiley:
Tyler: I got mom's bag. Bet there are some tasty tissues here!

A thief? Who me? I was just admiring the leather :w00t:
http://spoiledmaltese.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

LOL too funny Sue. Caught him!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

That expression when he got caught is priceless Sue!!


----------



## Piddle Place (Jan 28, 2015)

OMG, that's such an innocent face!!! LOL


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay, I have one that is both embarrassing and some pretty bad hair. It is the time I decided to put mascara on MiMi's long eyelashes. FAIL:blush:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

This is Riley! He came back from the yard looking like this!








I cleaned him up a little before I took the photo!:wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oops! I have no idea how to turn the photo! So sorry! Walter!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

sherry said:


> oops! I have no idea how to turn the photo! So sorry! Walter!!!


Here you go:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

One of my favorite pictures of my Matilda, she was caught red handed:HistericalSmiley: she looks like she's laughing


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Maddie's two special hair days, I love how she just poses, :HistericalSmiley:

it's like she's saying are you finished yet


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for the comments about Tyler and I LOVE seeing these pix. It's so much fun to see our furkids when they're just a little short of perfect. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

This was Boomer after he got into some stain I was using. Thank goodness I was able to get it all out.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

wkomorow said:


> Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 237802


Thanks Walter!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh, where to begin with Miss Tessa!

In June 2011, Leslie (WoofLife) had a few SMers to her house in northwest Indiana for a small "meet up." Leslie has a nice backyard with a good-sized koi pond. Well, you can imagine Tessa's curiosity about what was going on in that pond!

This photo was taken after my adventurous little one took not only a swim across the pond but then, after her first bath, proceeded to chase Leslie's Wedge (a Brussels Griffon) through a pile of algae that had been scooped out of the pond and spread under the deck! This is after Tessa's second bath in Leslie's kitchen sink!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Out driving around town one day....and Abbey saw something that caught her interest, so she used the closest thing to take a better look.....poor Archie...


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't have a picture of it but this was pretty funny at the time. A few years back we had a cookout in our back yard with family members and if course the fluffs. I was sitting at the picnic table eating an ear of corn with one hand and holding Chachi with my other hand. Everyone started laughing at us cause as I was eating one end of the corn Chachi was eating the other end much to my surprise.

Wish I have a video or at least a photo of it.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

*Missing Denne & Carley Rose's Stroller*

After Nationals last year, apparently Georgie was missing her daily stroller rides. The grandkids were over playing and Georgie kept dancing to get up in the baby stroller. One of the girls gave her a boost up and this was the result.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I love the crazy hair pics too...so here's Georgie's imitation of a tree


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

The A Team said:


> Out driving around town one day....and Abbey saw something that caught her interest, so she used the closest thing to take a better look.....poor Archie...
> 
> View attachment 237858


HAHAHA! Love this!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Rylee walking around with a stuffed grasshopper stuck to his belly band velco. Love the look on his face.


----------



## Piddle Place (Jan 28, 2015)

*too cute*



Sylie said:


> Okay, I have one that is both embarrassing and some pretty bad hair. It is the time I decided to put mascara on MiMi's long eyelashes. FAIL:blush:


I think this photo is adorable! Can we vote on cuteness?


----------



## Piddle Place (Jan 28, 2015)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Maddie's two special hair days, I love how she just poses, :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> it's like she's saying are you finished yet


Too funny Patty. She looks like the Wendys Hamburger girl with the braids. I love it! Can we all get free Frosty Shakes if we send Wendys this photo


----------



## Piddle Place (Jan 28, 2015)

Oh poor Archie The look on his face!!!!!


----------



## Piddle Place (Jan 28, 2015)

*Lucky What have you been up to????*



wkomorow said:


> Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 237802


Walter, what was Lucky up to?


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Not exactly a picture of the sweet lil Blaze, but a good example of why he needs a PIDDLE PLACE!

This is a result of Blaze's stay in his bathroom while I was out.
Then a picture of the Blaze!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Come on people.We need more contributions to this fun event. The voting is set to start in just two days.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Getting sleepy


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Piddle Place said:


> Walter, what was Lucky up to?


That is not Luck, I was just turning Sherry's pic of Riley around the right way.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm surprised we didn't have more action on this thread  I LOVE sharing crazy pictures time! And maybe winning a piddle place, nice bonus


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Lacie at Easter


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Suki...every minute of every day


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I remember when you did her up like that, sooooo pretty!!!


maddysmom said:


> Lacie at Easter


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh mud pie, I mean Suki...she's a tomboy!

OTE=maddysmom;3935442]Suki...every minute of every day[/QUOTE]


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

lydiatug said:


> I remember when you did her up like that, sooooo pretty!!!


Those were the days when I had just the one fluff and lots of time to play with her hair!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Did I miss the voting? Where do you vote?


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I haven't seen where to vote either...


----------

